# Band in Calgary seeks Vocalist.



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

Yep, Maleducato is looking for a vocalist. We have three really talented vocalists in the band, but we're playing some pretty demanding music, so we are, indeed, seeking somone to front this band. 

Now, read singing with lots of range and flexibility. Some screaming will probably occur, but it's not a neccesity as I am fairly comfortable with that role, and harmonies will abound with the three of us in the back as well.

We like, (in no particular order):

Shai Hulud, Protest The Hero, Neauraxis, Comeback Kid, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Propaghandi, Coalesce, He Is Legend, Botch, Saosin, Ten Second Epic, Arsis, At The Gates, Sound Of Animals Fighting, The Hope Conspiracy, Misery Signals, Deftones, Stretch Armstrong, Taken, At The Drive In, Venetian Snares, You Are A Weapon, Refused, Spitfire, Anberlin, New Found Glory, The Holly Springs Disaster, Unearth, Darkest Hour, Rum Runner, Belvedere, The Full Blast, RosesDead, Carcass, The Hollywood Ending, The Gorgeous, Into Eternity............

.....and having a great time playing fun music with lots of heart.

There are already lyrics written for the existing songs, but it's proving difficult to get a solid vocals down. These are currently the lyrics, but they are not set in stone, as we're open to suggestions. There is a general theme of self improvement, scene improvement, positivity and heart throughout.

More than anything, we're looking for a person who we can hang out with, joke around with, (we're a bunch of major dorks and goof balls with little or nor regard for anality,) just have a blast making music, and enjoy the thrill of performing. We really need to be able to be freinds with you and trust you, cuz we're all pretty tight. We would love to have somone really down to earth, really passionate and really stoked to be active playing shows and getting out there with kids and stuff.

We're looking for somone who will see their voice as an instrument, and is as good with it as we are with writing the material for which to be sung with. We are looking for vocal diversity, dexterity, cleverness and ability to just roar through a set and command a presence on stage.

We're all 22-25, and all have full time jobs/university. We jam two nights a week, and you'd be responsible for paying for your portion of the jam space.
We're not opposed to the idea of younger members, but we are all in similar places in our lives, and would really like to have somone as close to the same page as possible. Note though, that heart makes up for a lot. If you're fired up and really talented, but like, 19, thats okay, we'll still consider you.

Tour is not an immediate thing, but we are looking to record and have some fun. 

All that said, PM me if you'd like to talk to me about it. We can exchange MSN, and you can hear some rough "off the floor" recordings of the songs. It's really diverse, so it's not just any one thing.

Drop me a note, ask questions here, whatever. Thanks.

Love,
Curtis


----------

